# Worldmark help por favor



## Whatshisname (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm looking into taking the plunge and buying my first timeshare.  I'm thinking Worldmark since I live in Cali, and they seem to be decently run.  I will probably buy off of Ebay since they seem to be the cheapest place.  Anyway, I have a few questions about it.

1:  I've noticed some people buying/selling 1-2k points for maintenance fee purposes.  How does that work?  

2:  Similar to #1, is there a particular size I should stay away from?  I'm looking for something in the neighborhood of 10k, but if there's more fees or less perks above/below a certain number I want to take that into account.

3:  Would buying 2 6k timeshares and combining them be better, worse, the same as buying 1 12k timeshare?

4:  Ebay auctions list a home resort, are those relevant in any way, could I combine a Depoe Bay with a Las Vegas timeshare?

5:  Are there any Ebay sellers or escrow companies to avoid?

6:  Is there anything else I should be aware of before purchasing?

Thanks for your time


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 25, 2010)

My Opinions



Whatshisname said:


> I'm looking into taking the plunge and buying my first timeshare. I'm thinking Worldmark since I live in Cali, and they seem to be decently run. I will probably buy off of Ebay since they seem to be the cheapest place. Anyway, I have a few questions about it.
> 
> 1: I've noticed some people buying/selling 1-2k points for maintenance fee purposes. How does that work?
> 
> ...


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 25, 2010)

Whatshisname said:


> 1:  I've noticed some people buying/selling 1-2k points for maintenance fee purposes.  How does that work?
> 
> 2:  Similar to #1, is there a particular size I should stay away from?  I'm looking for something in the neighborhood of 10k, but if there's more fees or less perks above/below a certain number I want to take that into account.



A quick answer to part of your question.  Maintenance fees step up in discreet intervals.  Your best bet is to be as the top end of one of the ranges.  Here's a link to a maintenance fee table where you can see the break points. You can ignore the Travelshare portion, that only applies if you purchase from the developer. WorldMark Maintenance Dues


----------



## siesta (Aug 25, 2010)

thats a nice grid, thats going in the fav's list for reference thanks.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 26, 2010)

Check out www.wmowners.com/forum.  It's a forum specifically for Worldmark Owners and has no ties to the developer.  As such, you will get unbiased advise on all things WM.  The answer to most of your questions is really dependent on your specific situation so read the discussions there to determine what works best for you.
 There is a thread devoted to Renting and Buying credits including:
  The pros and cons of owning 2 accounts vs one
  Discussions of the best size accounts
  Feedback on sales/renting transactions from various sources
   etc.  Read through the Buy/Sale thread and you will find most of the information you are looking for.  

The 1-2K accounts listed for sale are usually somebody trying to get to an account size that will make the maintenance fees more efficient; and that is multiples of 5000.  5000 accounts are possible, but not very common.  

Sue


----------



## melschey (Aug 26, 2010)

Whatshisname said:


> I'm looking into taking the plunge and buying my first timeshare.  I'm thinking Worldmark since I live in Cali, and they seem to be decently run.  I will probably buy off of Ebay since they seem to be the cheapest place.  Anyway, I have a few questions about it.
> 
> 1:  I've noticed some people buying/selling 1-2k points for maintenance fee purposes.  How does that work?



The minimum account size is 5000 credits. An owner can  sell some of their  credits as long as their account doesn't go below 5000 credits.

As an example the mfs on a 6000 credit account and a 7000 credit account are the same. If you own a 6000 credit account and find someone that will sell 1000 credits from their account you can turn your 6000 credit account into a 7000 credit acount and your mfs will not increase.


----------

